

I have a customer's CC info.  What now? - endlessvoid94

Him: from the UK, can't seem to use paypal.
me: selling him advertising space.
him: left me a voice mail with his CC info
me: what do i do now?<p>help!
======
anigbrowl
Wipe it, tell him you've done so, apologize for the inconvenience, and refer
him to Paypal's help page - or maybe there is some euro competitor to Paypal
that might be easier to use. If you try and complete the transaction from your
end it's likely to be flagged as unauthorized use; you might just get
rejected, but he might have his card frozen. Of course, there is also the
possibility that he's trying to run a scam on you and is unable to use Paypal
for the good reason that he's using an invalid card.

~~~
endlessvoid94
fuck. well, i didn't see this comment in time. i used google checkout and just
ran the card. we'll see what happens :-/

~~~
anigbrowl
It sounds like you do have a merchant account? If so, disregard my comments -
I thought from the original post that it was like a hobby business and you
were limited to Paypal, with no other options in place. But if you're doing
regular business transactions I guess it's fine.

~~~
endlessvoid94
well i just have paypal and google checkout (both as a merchant). I don't have
a real merchant account anywhere except those two.

I'd go for authorize.net as a quick solution, but I don't have enough revenue
to justify paying $30 / month plus $100 startup fee :-/

Anyway, I basically just sent money from my google checkout account to my
site's google checkout merchant account using the provided CC info. I hope it
works, I sort of did it without thinking...

